# ScoreGame.stream for sport streams



## kopsap4ik (Oct 17, 2022)

kopsap4ik submitted a new resource:

Web scoreboard for OBS - scoregame.stream resource for online broadcasting games via OBS.



> Sports scoreboard for online broadcasting of games (hockey, football and others) via OBS or WireCast.
> 
> ScoreBoard keeps statistics:
> - Time (timer or stopwatch)
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## brusezot (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello kopsap4ik,

Seriously really GOOD JOB

Just about penality, we cannot look the penality ??


----------



## kopsap4ik (Nov 5, 2022)

brusezot said:


> Hello kopsap4ik,
> 
> Seriously really GOOD JOB
> 
> Just about penality, we cannot look the penality ??


Hello. I need a little more time to complete the display. I would be grateful if you test the rest of the functions. Thank you.


----------



## kopsap4ik (Nov 14, 2022)

kopsap4ik updated ScoreGame.stream for sport streams with a new update entry:

Add penalties and championship name.



> Please let us know if you find any bugs.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wft (Nov 14, 2022)

I cant see where i might download this for windows?
is it just for mac?


----------



## kopsap4ik (Nov 14, 2022)

wft said:


> I cant see where i might download this for windows?
> is it just for mac?


This is a web service. It is not tied to the operating system. 
Just use in browser and add the output to OBS via "Browser Source"


----------



## thepolishdane (Nov 23, 2022)

Would it be possible to update the way team names function. 
I would love to be able to feed a bunch of teams in a file and be able to chose them from a dropdown for quick switches and minimizing the chance of a spelling error


----------



## kopsap4ik (Nov 24, 2022)

thepolishdane said:


> Would it be possible to update the way team names function.
> I would love to be able to feed a bunch of teams in a file and be able to chose them from a dropdown for quick switches and minimizing the chance of a spelling error


I think we can do it in the future. For now, just create some scoreboards with frequently used team names.


----------



## BloonMaster123 (Nov 25, 2022)

Hey @kopsap4ik, I just wanted to say thank you for being the first person to put something like this out there for free. I happened to be looking for something like this a couple of days before you posted to the forum about this resource and I was wondering how hard it would be to implement a mode where it is just text being shown without any background. I have my own graphic that I want to use but am still wanting to be able to control the scoreboard from a separate device remotely.


----------



## kopsap4ik (Nov 27, 2022)

Now the ability to customize the appearance of the scoreboard is not implemented.

But it's made in html and css, so in OBS you can add your custom css styles and maybe you can change the appearance of the scoreboard as you like.

For experiments, you can use the Developer Tools in the browser, the styles are written in the file styles.css


----------



## Hockey_Dad23 (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you so much, SUPER COOL!
Is it possible to put Shots on Goal (SOG) under each score?


----------



## kopsap4ik (Dec 14, 2022)

Hockey_Dad23 said:


> Thank you so much, SUPER COOL!
> Is it possible to put Shots on Goal (SOG) under each score?


Will be done in the future.


----------



## mdaahmad60 (Dec 31, 2022)

Any help doc, how can I download it


----------



## kopsap4ik (Dec 31, 2022)

mdaahmad60 said:


> Any help doc, how can I download it


This is a web service. Just use in browser on PC or phone. https://scoregame.stream


----------



## kopsap4ik (Tuesday at 11:18 AM)

kopsap4ik updated ScoreGame.stream for sport streams with a new update entry:

Added shots and fixed bugs found.



> More compact look.
> View attachment 90463
> 
> Added the ability to control shots. Added reset button for time only.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

